# Where to live for a year?



## Louise1985 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there,

I am hoping to work in australia for a year as a doctor. I was wondering if anybody had any advice on where would be the best place to live for a year?

I am hoping to do some travelling around work when I can.

I would quite like somewhere which is warm, near beaches, lots of things to do.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Louise!

Perth, Perth and Perth some more!

Beaches located there are incredible, really amazing. People are super laid back, friendly and welcoming. Weather is fab for roughly about 7 months of the year and for the other 5 it's not too bad. They are crying out for people in the healthcare sector too - check out our website Jobs Australia - Job opportunities in Australia for Professionals and Backpackers returning or immigrating. there are lots of positions advertised there 

Sarah


----------



## Bikehike11 (Jul 5, 2011)

Where exactly you are going to stay in Australia? It would help us to let you know to visit the place after work too.


----------



## 4wdtraveller (Jul 28, 2011)

Perth and WA is short on doctors and it also has long beautiful beaches that can be had with or without people.
The temps in perth vary from around 25-40c in summer to about 12-20c in winter.
Even in winter we get bright sunny days once or twice a month.


----------

